# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Please Read

## Pete235

Hi everyone. First of all I want to say how much I enjoy being part of this board and I want to thank everybody who regularly contributes to these forums. There is a wealth of knowledge and experinece here that I feel is un paralleled. That brings me to my point.

When a member asks a question about when to train, how often, what body parts, how many times per day, heavy or light, high reps low reps....etc, there is always a plethora of intelligent responses. Within those responses there is invariably alot of discrepancy in opininons on what will work best. The point I'm making is, differen't things work for differen't people. Don't be afraid of change, don't be afraid to do something you've never done and don't dismiss something because it is against the grain. At the same time, when you have finally decided on a program that you feel will work...give it a fair shot before making changes. If you are happy with your progress, stick with it...if it ain't broke, don't fix it. BUT, if your progress is much slower than you had anticipated, make a change....maybe even a radical change.

In summary, read every opinion that is presented and do not dismiss anything that is being said. The advice that is given here is sound and produces results, it's up to you to figure out which is going to give you the best results.

Good luck and train hard.

Pete

----------


## Mallet

Great post Pete!

I wish these forums were around when I started lifting, or even the internert for that matter!

I'll BUMP this up!

----------


## Pete235

I'm bumpin this...mostly for the new guys.

----------


## llbeastcd

> _Originally posted by Pete235_ 
> *Don't be afraid of change, don't be afraid to do something you've never done and don't dismiss something because it is against the grain.*


Words to live by in and out of the gym.

Great post Pete!

Anyone read the book, "Who moved my cheese?"

----------


## bex

I will give you a bump on this one pete.....

----------


## Mighty Duck

Good one Petey!!!


Bump!

----------


## GenuinePL

Great post. Good point.

----------


## PaPaPumP

^

----------


## Shredz

keep this one right on the top...nice post petey

----------


## Triple Plates

to the top

----------


## Ironweb

Great post big ol bump for that ..... :Wink/Grin:

----------


## XsinshineX

Great post. I have learned a lot from everybody on here. I mostly read and learn so a big thanks to all the vets and mods for the wise and useful info. Big bump to you guys! :Big Grin:

----------


## Cali

Sticky it?

----------


## dane26

i guess we can make this a sticky......good post petey...

----------


## Mallet

UP WE GO! :Thumps Up:

----------


## Psycoswole

A1 post Petey

----------


## Uncle_Buck

If this board was around back in the 80's when I started lifting, things would've been a lot different. I learned from Muscle and Fitness back then and this board is a lot better. :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Deadend

> Anyone read the book, "Who moved my cheese?"



Never read it but we watched the accompanying video in an ethics class semester. It's got a great message if you can appreciate the simplicity of it.

Great Post Pete!! Mind over muscle. :Angel:

----------


## G Child

Good post, now help my a$$!

----------


## Fullback57

Preach on big pete!!

----------


## edraven29

I used to train 5 times a week and did up to 20 sets for back and really overtrained

I met this guy that showed me a total body workout using only 1 exercice per body part and 2 sets taken to absolut failure and it really works for me.

I train 2 times a week using this methode, but the first time he told me about this i told him to fuck off, and that he was crazy.

Man i am not gonna make gains that way, well its been a good 8 months since i have started this, i have a lot more time on my hands and my body looks better then ever.

Pete you got it right, experience is the only way to go, you gotta try new stuff, stuff that looks weird sometimes and really goes the opposite of what you been told.

I used to train my biceps with 12 sets 3-4 exercices no wonder they never grew too much.

I lower all my weights too and concentrated on froms, man they all went down by at least 20 pounds, but now i sure feel the workout.

----------


## Canes4Ever

Excellent post Pete, and I agree 100% listen to all opinions and then find what works for you.

----------


## Tapout

great post

i have been training for 15 years and 12 seriously and if i sat back and looked at the years wasted because of improper information about training and where i could be if i knew how to train like i do now or had these boards to look at it would make me sick
i love these boards

----------


## Fat4Now

tx for the reminder..from a new guy's point of view. and a bump

----------


## A_Nice

Seriously, id just like to give a big THANKS to everyone on this board that takes the time to help other people with questions.

As for me, this board and more particularly this forum has kept my motivation up and my workouts from becoming stagnant. I'm progressing a ton faster than I ever would have without this board, and it gives me the drive I need to lift everyday.... Thanks again. 

Knowledge is power in anything, bodybuilding is no exception.

----------


## Gardo

Great posts guys. I just want to say I may be new here, but I'm going to learn as much as I can so one day I'll be able to help out others with their questions.

----------


## metzger66

Great post pete!!!

metz :Welcome:

----------


## Jimmy_Bravo

Excellent info!

----------


## trimunex

great post, great info, great board!
9

----------


## Butch

Keep this mother on the top......bumpy time!

----------


## n18

great post

----------


## BLOOD

couldn't have said it better myself

----------


## Tedmax195

Before i can to this board i was ill-informed and naive, after 6 months of a daily log on i made the educated decision about AS (look back on my first posts and you'll get a good laugh) thanks again to THE BEST BOARD ON THE WEB!!!!!

----------


## clozr

Very sound and intelligent advice!

----------


## pcity

Bump!!! Good post bro!!

----------


## kingjmack

Bump

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

Good post pete .....Bump

----------


## zzo18

As always, great info pete. Gotta give this another bump!

----------


## abstrack

bump this one back up!!

allways good info comming from you pete! :Strong Smiley:

----------


## painintheazz

Bump, this is why I usually always end my posts with, "but everyones bodies are different."

Pain

----------


## Bobbo

THanks Pete!!! Great post!

I've only been here a couple of days and received so much help. This is a great board!!!

thanx again,

Bobbo

----------


## Vibrantred94gt

> Words to live by in and out of the gym.
> 
> Great post Pete!
> 
> Anyone read the book, "Who moved my cheese?"



Bump.....and yes, I have read the book who moved my cheese. They gave it to us at work. Good book. I forget most of the book, but isn't there 3 different rats(personallities)?

----------


## lifeseeker

Change is good, and yes I have read the book "Who moved my Cheese"
actually about 10 times now. It did change my life, my life is the best it has ever been. It's a fast read of about 40 minutes. I encourage everyone to read it. 

I am a newbie....... just starting to make change in my life, and have a friend helping me out with diet, and other stuffs.

I enjoy all the information you all have to offer, looking forward to the change.  :Wink:

----------


## auto239306

This is truly infomative Pete thanks from a newbie

----------


## spywizard

> This is truly infomative Pete thanks from a newbie


 bro, i don't think he makes it around here much anymore.. but i'm sure he would have appreciated the thanks from you 3 years ago.. 

welcome to ar.. and i'm glad to see you know how to use the search function..

----------


## smmrsm2000

great info for a newbie  :Wink:

----------


## ebomb6789

Great read

----------


## S431M7

good advise



> Hi everyone. First of all I want to say how much I enjoy being part of this board and I want to thank everybody who regularly contributes to these forums. There is a wealth of knowledge and experinece here that I feel is un paralleled. That brings me to my point.
> 
> When a member asks a question about when to train, how often, what body parts, how many times per day, heavy or light, high reps low reps....etc, there is always a plethora of intelligent responses. Within those responses there is invariably alot of discrepancy in opininons on what will work best. The point I'm making is, differen't things work for differen't people. Don't be afraid of change, don't be afraid to do something you've never done and don't dismiss something because it is against the grain. At the same time, when you have finally decided on a program that you feel will work...give it a fair shot before making changes. If you are happy with your progress, stick with it...if it ain't broke, don't fix it. BUT, if your progress is much slower than you had anticipated, make a change....maybe even a radical change.
> 
> In summary, read every opinion that is presented and do not dismiss anything that is being said. The advice that is given here is sound and produces results, it's up to you to figure out which is going to give you the best results.
> 
> Good luck and train hard.
> 
> Pete

----------


## abstrack

Although this is great advice for newbs, coming from and respected member. Nontheless it is 5 years old and should be for reading purposes, not to keep on bumping.

----------


## D_iamond

There are as many different ways to train as there are people training i am so thankful for the real people on here to help you out cause not every body can do the shit in the mags that pro level BS is for the birds this forums got the info to make any body a SOMEBODY!! :Cannon:

----------


## Baseball_Player85

great post. I will keep all in mind.

----------


## Baseball_Player85

Great post.

----------


## aussie01

great read

----------


## faither

> great read


It's all true what works for one person might not work for someone else you need to find out what works for you and build your training plan round it .

----------


## TYHO127

Bump

----------


## tigerspawn

Bump and set

----------

